# Kook e king machine



## nh13 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm baking tons of cookies, and thinking of getting the Rhodes Kook E King cookie machine, rather than scooping by hand.  Does anyone use it?  Is it efficient, and worthwhile?


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

I have had the opportunity to use one of these machines however, I did not like all the time taken for setting it up and tinkering with it as well as the cleaning of it. I was mixing up 60lb batches at the time and scooping them out equaling 2500/day. I was faster scooping with less waste but then again I do believe it is to each their own. It certainly helps lessen the wear and tear on your wrists when scooping. I think that sugar, ginger molasses and shortbread would work better than cookies with mixings in them?

I think ultimately it will be up to you and what your kitchen is producing. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## lisa pontell (Aug 21, 2015)

You can easily call John at Kook e King.  He is a very nice guy and if you are interested in buying one he could be a big help.  I may be buying their best machine but right now Im working with a very old one another baker gave us at no cost.  John at Kookeking offered to buy my old machine for an upgrade .  We are industrial so an old converted vemag is the alternativefor us. We don't make cookies with it. 

Anyway the good part is there is no electronics really, and it is a simple machine, easy to clean, and easy to get and replace parts which is important to me an industrial baker.

Id say if you are making over 100 lbs of cookies and or your hand is falling off from scooping it is a good thing to invest in.


----------



## dan scheitel (Jul 6, 2012)

It depends on the style of cookies you are making. Your cookie dough will need to be of certain consistency to pass through the machine.


----------



## lc2468 (Mar 24, 2016)

I bought a machine used and unlike everyone else I find John to be very rude. I emailed him a few simple questions and since I bought the machine through someone else he would barely even give me the time of day and gave me a few nasty responses to some very simple questions. The machine itself (I have the Super Automatic) I find to be pretty good except for the fact that you have to put at minimum 20 pounds of dough into it each time or else it simply won't work. Also it is a challenge to clean, dough gets stuck in all the crevices and it takes a good half hour to hour just to clean it when you're finished. It's very heavy duty and seems to be built well. I considered getting rid of it a few times but I paid $3,000 for a $15,000 machine so I feel i might as well keep it! I would probably dislike it if I paid more for it though.


----------



## Sg2525 (Sep 28, 2019)

lc2468 said:


> I bought a machine used and unlike everyone else I find John to be very rude. I emailed him a few simple questions and since I bought the machine through someone else he would barely even give me the time of day and gave me a few nasty responses to some very simple questions. The machine itself (I have the Super Automatic) I find to be pretty good except for the fact that you have to put at minimum 20 pounds of dough into it each time or else it simply won't work. Also it is a challenge to clean, dough gets stuck in all the crevices and it takes a good half hour to hour just to clean it when you're finished. It's very heavy duty and seems to be built well. I considered getting rid of it a few times but I paid $3,000 for a $15,000 machine so I feel i might as well keep it! I would probably dislike it if I paid more for it though.


----------



## Sg2525 (Sep 28, 2019)

Do you still have this machine? Are you interested in selling it?


----------

